# Ist es möglich die IP-Adresse zu faken?



## Jörn777 (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin etwas CSS gespielt und bin dort auf nen Hacker getroffen. Nachdem mehrere ihn vom Server bannen wollten, schreibt er unsere IP-Adressen in den Chat und sagt, dass er über unsere IPs nun illegale Downloads machen wird.
Wie kommt er durch Counterstrike an die IP-Adressen, normal werden ja nur die Steam-IDs angezeigt, aber nicht die wirklichen IPs. (habe verglichen, sie stimmt definitiv)
Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen, hab nachdem er ohnehin schon wegen Hackens aufgefallen ist und zusätzlich noch die IP-Adressen aller Spieler rausgefunden hat, etwas Angst bekommen, dass er nun einen "Hackerangriff" auf meinen PC starten könnte oder durch irgendwelche Programme, meine IP faken könnte und damit tatsächlich illegale Dinge tun könnte.
(Firewall, Antivirus, Router etc. ist Alles vorhanden, hab eigentlich gedacht das sollte reichen)

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

Jörn777 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen...


Nein!


Jörn777 schrieb:


> ...schreibt er unsere IP-Adressen in den Chat ...


Na und? Die IP ist beim Datenverkehr zwischen den Computern immer bekannt, sonst würde der Datenaustausch nicht möglich sein. Der Dödl hat sie lediglich auf irgend eine Weise ausgelesen, das ist aber unbedeutend.


Jörn777 schrieb:


> .... dass er über unsere IPs nun illegale Downloads machen wird.


Selbst wenn es so wäre (was durchaus bezweifelt werden kann), dann kann die IP so oder so i. d. R. nicht zu ihrem eigentlich Ursprung zurück verfolgt werden, zumal der ja bei einem derartig angelegten Download bei dem Dödel wäre. Siehe dazu auch bei Wikipedia nach, IP-Spoofing.


Jörn777 schrieb:


> Wie kommt er durch Counterstrike an die IP-Adressen, normal werden ja nur die Steam-IDs angezeigt, aber nicht die wirklichen IPs.


Es gibt sicher Einstellungen, durch die die IP-Adressen sichtbar werden oder Programme, die so was unterstützen.


Jörn777 schrieb:


> ....Angst bekommen, dass er nun einen "Hackerangriff" auf meinen PC starten könnte


Tja, um das einschätzen zu können, müsst man mehr über den Dödel wissen. So, wie du die Situation aber beschrieben hast, ist das eher ein kindlicher Möchtegern-Hacker.


----------



## Heiko (16 Februar 2012)

IP-Adressen zu "fälschen" ist bei TCP-basierten Protokollen nicht möglich. Das verhindert der Drei-Wege-Handshake.
Bei UDP wärs möglich, dann wird aber die Rückantwort nicht klappen. 

Man kann unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen mit einer fremden IP-Adresse arbeiten, das hat aber mit "fälschen" nix zu tun.


----------



## KMommsen (17 Februar 2012)

Wie effektiv sind eigentlich solche Webseiten: http://hidemyass.com/ ?
Also leider kann man damit irgendwie nicht alles absurfen und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob diese Seite wirklich eine "fake" IP generiert. Kennt sich hier jemand aus?


----------



## Heiko (17 Februar 2012)

Die IP ist nicht "fake", sondern einfach "nicht Deine".
Wer aber heute noch per IP-Adresse identifiziert, hat eh nix verstanden.

Schau mal auf https://panopticlick.eff.org/
Dort stand gerade bei mir mit Deinem tollen Anonymizer


> Your browser fingerprint *appears to be unique* among the 2,011,332 tested so far.
> Currently, we estimate that your browser has a fingerprint that conveys *at least 20.94 bits of identifying information.*


 
Nicht allzu anonym, wenn ich der einzige von 2 Millionen Rechnern mit genau dieser Konfiguration bin (ohne IP-Adresse).


----------

